# Social Psychology Conformity Elevator thingy



## Mashka (Dec 6, 2009)

I thought this was hilarious...my professor got my entire psych class rolling with this one 
YouTube - The Power of Conformity


----------



## Andy (Dec 6, 2009)

That's funny!:teehee:


----------

